# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Umstellung von Zoladex auf ?

## willho

Hallo,
nachdem ich ja einen Kampf hatte bzgl. Re Importe und Mitvertrieb von Zoladex 3,6mg und seit drei Monaten (TEVA-Re Import) schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe (Feder in der SPritze funktioniert nicht richtig, nach dem Einstich fehlt das Gefühl des "Laufens" vom Implantat, Kanüle wirkt stumpfer) und der PSA Verlauf 0,16 / 0,17 / 0,24 sich darstellt, wollte ich mit dem Arzt eine Umstellung besprechen. Es wäre gestern die nächste Injektion dran gewesen. Nach mehreren Telefonaten und Ablaufen der Apotheken ist nirgends mehr ein Präparat von AWD-Mitvertrieb geschweige denn das Original zu finden. Ich mache für den erhöhten spontanen Blutdruck und die genannten Wirkungen nebst Erhöhung das TEVA Präparat verantwortlich. Selbst die Rezeptur von -aut idem, Origina Asra Zeneca und - kein Reimport - wird von den Apotheken verweigert, obwohl die KK ein Origina zahlen würde. Es ist mal wieder zum Kotz..... Also musste ich heute mir die Zoladex von TEVA injizieren lassen. Eine Umstellung auf evt. Firmagon wurde vom Arzt vorgeschlagen, aber wenn dann erst zum späteren Zeitpunkt, was ich nicht verstehen kann. 
Also musste ich mich dem hingeben. Jetzt meine Frage an Euch: Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit Firmagon? Oder wäre ein anderes Mittel angebrachter? Ich habe schon durch das Herumprobieren des Hausarztes mit den Blutdrucksenkenden Mitteln Probleme (Amliodipin 2x5mg, Metahexal 142,5 2x 1/3 und Rampilich 2x5mg) und der RR befindet sich seit 1 Woche immer noch bei den Werten um die 180/120. Puls zwischen 65 und 80. 

Ab dem 4.4. ist die Protonentherapie geplant. Ca Wert ist gestiegen auf 2,69, Testo und andere Werte stehen noch aus. Phosphat im Normbereich, ebenso die Leberwerte. 

Ich möchte auf die Erfahrungen von Euch michstützen bei dem nächsten Gespräch mit dem Urologen. 

Gruss Rolf

----------


## Urologe

Ich habe gute Erfahrung mit Pamorelin gemacht, vor Allem, weil die Testosteronwerte im
Verlauf sehr stabil unter 0.2 ng/ml liegen und wir wissen ja, das die "Mocro-flare" genannten
Durchbrüche über diese Grenze deutlich schlechtere Langzeitergebnisse haben.
Lowroad hatte hierzu glaube ich den Artikel gepostet.
Übrigens ist TEVA kein Reimport, sondern eine inzwischen sehr große
israelische Pharmafirma, die selbst produziert!

----------


## W.Rellok

> *Östrogenpflaster zum Androgenentzug scheinen bei Männern mit Prostatakarzinom eine ebenso effektive Strategie zu sein wie die Therapie mit GnRH-Agonisten. Dies legt eine Phase-II-Studie aus Großbritannien nahe.*
> Für die Androgendeprivation bei Prostatakarzinom werden gegenwärtig in erster Linie GnRH-Agonisten eingesetzt. Diese Therapie ist allerdings durch langfristige Risiken belastet. Dazu gehören Osteoporose, Dyslipidämien und Typ-2-Diabetes.
> Britische Forscher haben an 250 Patienten mit lokal begrenztem oder metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom die Effektivität eines Östrogenpflasters (100 Mikrogramm pro 24 h) mit der Standardtherapie verglichen. In der PATCH-Studie (*P*rostate *A*denocarcinoma: *T*rans*C*utaneous *H*ormones versus luteinizing hormone-releasing hormone agonists), einer multizentrischen Phase-II-Studie, senkten beide Strategien den Testosteronspiegel in etwa gleichem Maße, aber nur, wenn in der Östrogengruppe die Dosis stimmte, das heißt, wenn mit vier Pflastern begonnen wurde, die zweimal wöchentlich gewechselt wurden. Nach vier Wochen konnten die Patienten auf drei Pflaster reduzieren, wenn die Testosteronkonzentration auf das erforderliche Niveau (1,7 nmol/l oder weniger) gesunken war; dies entspricht einer chemischen Kastration.


*publiziert am:* 13.3.2013 8:00 *Autor:* Dr. Elke Oberhofer *Quelle:* springermedizin.de *basierend auf:* Langley  R E et al. Cardiovascular outcomes in patients with locally advanced and metastatic prostate cancer treated with luteinisinghormone-releasing-hormone agonists or transdermal oestrogen: the randomised, phase 2 MRC PATCH trial (PR09). Lancet Oncol 2013, online 4. März 2013; doi: 10.1016/S1470-2045(13)70025-1


Zum geschützten Artikel gehts hier.

Winfried

----------


## meisje

Guten Tag!

Wenn der einzige Grund zum Wirkstoffwechsel die angebliche Nichtbeschaffbarkeit von Original Zoladex ist, sollte man das nicht akzeptieren.

Ich habe das gerade geprüft: Zoladex von Astra Zeneca ist uneingeschränkt lieferfähig. Ihre Krankenkasse möchte aber unter Umständen ein
Reimport abgegeben wird aus 2 möglichen Gründen:
1. Es existiert ein Rabattvertrag zwischen Reimporteur (=Hersteller) und Ihrer Krankenkasse (was die Krankenkassenmitarbeiter meist nicht wissen).
2. Jede Apotheke ist verpflichtet jeden Monat einen bestimmten Prozentsatz des Umsatzes mit Importen zu bestreiten. Ansonsten wird man mit erheblichen
    Abzügen bestraft. Da das Zoladex recht teuer ist, sind die Kollegen häufig nicht gewillt dies hinzunehmen.

Melden Sie sich bitte bei mir per mail oder PN, wenn ich hier helfen soll. Kann Ihnen das Präparat besorgen. (dr.meisen(at)apoth.net Ich bin Apotheker und meine Apotheke hat auch eine
Versandhandelserlaubnis, welche in solchen Fällen genutzt werden kann. Ansonsten sprechen Sie in Ihrer Apotheke des Vertrauens mit dem Apothekenleiter
und erklären die Situation. Die Apotheke, welche Ihr Anliegen kapiert, machen Sie dann zu Ihrer Stammapotheke. Ihnen sollte und muß hier geholfen werden. Meine Erläuterungen oben nur,
um zu demonstrieren, welchen wirtschaftlichen und bürokratischen Zwängen wir Leistungserbringer ausgeliefert sind.
Lieben Gruß
Christian

----------


## paul007

Hallo Christian,

im Januar 2013 bekam ich bei Astra Zeneca von Herrn Dr. Rollwage (Qualitätskontrolle) folgende Auskunft:

Nachdem nur wenige Onko-Praxen Zoladex verordnen, wurde der Vertrieb an TEVA / Ulm auf Provisionsbasis-Vertrag abgegeben ( davor AWD-Pharma / Radebeul ). Wann der Vertriebswechsel genau war, habe ich mir leider nicht notiert und auch wieder vergessen.
Herstellung erfolgt nach wie vor ausschließlich in England. Nur der Vertrieb erfolgt dann über TEVA.
TEVA stellt zwar auch Generika her, Zoladex aber nicht.
Im DPMA-Register läuft das Schutzendedatum von Astra Zeneca bis 31.12.2013 (und wird nach Dr. Rollwage sicherlich auch wieder verlängert).

Das Sicherheitssystem der Spritze ist ja auch ganz schön kompliziert, sodass wohl kaum ein Generika-Hersteller so einen Aufwand betreiben möchte.

So wurde mir das alles auf Nachfrage erklärt und ich muss annehmen, dass das alles auch so stimmt.

Gruss - Ulla

PS.:
Der Spritzenkörper über den TEVA-Vertrieb sieht genauso !! aus wie der über den von AWD-Pharma.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich möchte auf die Erfahrungen von Euch michstützen bei dem nächsten Gespräch mit dem Urologen.


Ich kann wenig beitragen, ausser dass ich selbst mit dem Originalpräparat 'Zoladex' erhebliche Mühen hatte.
Es ist wohl der Kunststoff des Implantates, nicht der Wirkstoff, der selten solche Nebenwirkungen
produziert. Neben den im verlinkten Beitrag erwähnten NW ist auch mir der Blutdruck und Puls in
ungeahnte Höhen gegangen.

Firmagon hab ich dann auch nicht gut vertragen,   lies dazu meinen Blog hier. 
Nun nehme ich wieder wie zuvor Lucrin-3Monats-Depot (Leuprorelin),
das ich gut vertrage, abgesehen von den heftigen NW des Testosteronentzuges an sich.

Nun, meine Stories sind schon sehr individuell und wohl nur begrenzt übertragbar.
Vielleicht hilft Dir aber weiter, dass es sehr heftige NW auch ausserhalb des im Beipackzettel beschriebenen geben kann?

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Rolf, 

mit Zoladex habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht (bessere als mit Eligard, wo die Nebenwirkungen mit der Zeit lästig wurden), doch ist das nur eine einzelne Erfahrung, die nicht unbesehen auf einen anderen Patienten übertragen werden kann. 

Ich hoffe, dass Du noch weitere Rückmeldungen bekommst. 

Alles Gute!

Jürg

----------


## Mafred

Hallo Rolf...mein Mann bekommt seit knapp einem Jahr die Firmagoninjektion monatlich , außer das er die  Injektionsstelle ca.4- 6 Stunden  kühlen muß ,ist so bei diesem Präperat , 
hat er keine nennenswerten Nebenwirkungen.

freundliche OSTERGRÜßE  an dich und die Mitleser

LG Mafred

----------


## willho

Hallo,
bin noch einmal auf meinen Thread gestossen und wollte darauf antworten. Zwar ist der Spritzenkörper gleich (Patent der Federspritze kann man im Inet auch nachlesen) aber die Qualität des Metalls ist ein anderes. Ich habe die Spritzen testen lassen natrülich ohne schriftliche Bescheinigung, das würde auch keiner machen!. ZUdem ist es wirklich so, dass das Implantat aus einem anderen Material ist. Astra Original verwendet Catgut Generika weiss ich nicht mehr. Das erklärt auch meine Frage damals an die Chemiker woraus besteht der Unterschied von Poly usw. Sorry aber ich weiss es nicht mehrgenau, steht irgendwo hier im Forum, habe auch jetzt keine zEit mehr zu recherchieren. 
Egal. Ich habe die letzte Zoladex bekommen, natürlich auch wieder mit einem RR Flush, aber das war es jetzt erst einmal. 
Gruss
Rolf

----------


## Hvielemi

> ZUdem ist es wirklich so, dass das Implantat aus einem anderen Material ist. Astra Original verwendet Catgut Generika weiss ich nicht mehr.


Katzendarm?  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln: 

Ganz bestimmt nicht!
Hier ein Auszug aus dem englischsprachigen Originalbeipackzettel von 'Zoladex':



> What Zoladex LA 10.8 mg Implant containsThe active substance is goserelin.
> 
> Each Zoladex LA 10.8mg Implant contains 10.8mg of goserelin.
> The other ingredient is lactide/glycolide copolymer which is an inactive substance.


Mag sein, dass man diese Polymermischung "catgut" nennt, weil es
sich ähnlich wie Katzendarm im Organismus langsam auflöst.

Hv.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hvielemi,

Catgut ist eine eher historische Bezeichnung, die für resorbierbare hochmoderne Kunststoffe herhalten muss. Für nicht resorbierbares Nahtmaterial wird ja auch kaum noch Seide verwendet. Insofern können Medikamentenimplantate durchaus aus Catgut Generika, also aus sich langsam auflösende Kunststoffe bestehen, die den Wirkstoff auf diese Weise nach und nach freigeben.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mag sein, dass man diese Polymermischung "catgut" nennt, weil es
> sich ähnlich wie Katzendarm im Organismus langsam auflöst.





> Catgut ist eine eher historische Bezeichnung, die für resorbierbare hochmoderne Kunststoffe herhalten muss.


Ach Heribert
Wir haben mit Willho doch schon seitenweise durchgekaut , dass sowohl AstraZenecas 'Zoladex' als auch die Generica von TEVA, Sandoz etc. ein Implantat aus einem Glycolsäure-Milchsäure-Copolymer verwenden. "Co-" weil die beiden Komponenten gemeinsam polymerisiert werden. "Catgut" mag eine Gattungsbezeichnung für biodegradable Stoffe in der Farmazie sein.
Willho sollte es genauer wissen, will er aber nicht, weil er kein Medikament einer Israelischen Generika-Firma will (TEVA). Nun kommt er mit der Metalllegierung der Implantationskanüle.
Da ist nicht mehr zu helfen, er will sich halt als Opfer sehen. 

Hvielemi


PS:
Mehr zum "synthetischen Katzendarm" auf der Seite von Hersteller Sigma-Aldrich:

----------


## Heribert

Ja, ich weiss.
In all den Erklärungen steckte vielleicht zu viel Chemie und zu wenig Allgemeinverständliches!

Heribert

----------

